# المنتديات الأردنية > المنتدى العسكري الاردني >  خاصه 71

## معاذ ملحم

القوات الخاصه الأردنيه 











































بس معلومة مفيده 
ان الجيش الاردني من اقوى الجيوش على مستوى العالم ككل 
وهاد الشي بأكدة كل وسائل الاعلام 


مع تحيات معاذ ملحم

----------


## تحية عسكريه

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معاذ ملحم  
_القوات الخاصه الأردنيه_  





__ 


__ 

__ 



__ 




__ 

__ 

__ 

__ 
_بس معلومة مفيده_ 
_ان الجيش الاردني من اقوى الجيوش على مستوى العالم ككل_ 
_وهاد الشي بأكدة كل وسائل الاعلام_  

_مع تحيات معاذ ملحم_ 




طبعا معاذ هذا اشي اكيد ما دام سيدنا ابو حسين تاج فوق روسنا بظل الاردن هو الاول والاقوى :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## ajluni top

من الأخرررررررررررررررر

عاشو 

والله يعطيك الف عافيه
اشهد انك اردني اصيل

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

الله يقويهم ....

يعطيك العافية معاذ

----------


## mylife079

مشكور معاذ

----------


## معاذ ملحم

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تحية عسكرية  
_اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معاذ ملحم  
القوات الخاصه الأردنيه  





 


 

 



 





 

 

 

 
بس معلومة مفيده 
ان الجيش الاردني من اقوى الجيوش على مستوى العالم ككل 
وهاد الشي بأكدة كل وسائل الاعلام  

مع تحيات معاذ ملحم 




طبعا معاذ هذا اشي اكيد ما دام سيدنا ابو حسين تاج فوق روسنا بظل الاردن هو الاول والاقوى
_


 مشكور يا عبدالله الشرفا على المرور و الله يخليلنا جلالة الملك 



اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ajluni top  
_من الأخرررررررررررررررر

عاشو 

والله يعطيك الف عافيه
اشهد انك اردني اصيل
_


 الله يعافيك اخ عجلوني توب
وانا اشهد انك اخ عزيز وغالي 
أردنيين وما ننظام  ومهرك يا الأردن غالي 


اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi  
_الله يقويهم ....

يعطيك العافية معاذ
_


 الله يخليك أخ احمد  و الله يعافيك  ويسلموو على المرور 


اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mylife079  
_مشكور معاذ_


 أشكرك يا محمد على المرور

----------


## معاذ ملحم

كما اود ان اعلمكم بان الموضوع هو إهداء الى الأخ تحيه عسكريه

----------


## تحية عسكريه

:SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51): اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معاذ ملحم  
_كما اود ان اعلمكم بان الموضوع هو إهداء الى الأخ abdullah al shurafa_


عراسي يا معاذ مشكور على هالهدية كثير حلوة كلك زوء . :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51): 

 شو هالقسم الحلو منتدى العسكري الاردني مين مشرفه

----------


## The Gentle Man

مشكووووور معاذ
وصور رائعه
الله يحمي وطنا

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكور يا جنتل على المرور الرائع

----------


## مهند الحراحشه

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  :SnipeR (91):

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

الله يحميهم صقور ابو حسين

مشكور معاذ

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ذيابه والنعم فيهم رجال الخاصة

----------

